# ThermoSpas hot tub good/bad?



## colebrookman (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a ThermoSpa brand Park Avenue hot tub.  It will go outside on the deck.  It seems there is no reliable info as to the quality of the company.  I 'm told Consumer Reports does not do hot tubs, online checks find people who either love or hate them but you don't know their motives.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Ed


----------



## nlittle (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not sure about Thermospas but you might want to look at Hot Spring. They cost a little more but I use hardly any chemicals with the Ozonator/N2 cartridge and 100% filtering.  We LOVE ours.
We got it at Oasis in Amherst NH - hotspas.com.  Service is excellent.


----------



## burntime (Oct 2, 2009)

I looked and then held off on the hot tub...  Thermospas are just a direct marketing and more expensive.  There are a lot of similiar tubs priced in the 4-5k range...


----------



## woolybugger141 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, i did extensive research on hot tubs because i was in the market. i dont want to slam thermospa but be careful. check out www.spababes.com . check out the bulletin board. just like this site but for hot tubs. i personally like sundance,hotspring and sweetwater tubs. most important to me was jet placement, its easy to get caught up in the bells and whistles but basic tubs are very good with proper jet placement and less expensive. also make sure you wet test any reputable dealer will encourage this. good luck


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 2, 2009)

I went with the Tiger River (made by Hot Springs) and I have not had one problem in 5 years.  It is solid and easy to maintain.  I have watched my buddies buy the other ones and they seem to only last a few years before needing problems.  Hot Springs are nice, but you are paying for the name.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 2, 2009)

woolybugger said:
			
		

> Hi, i did extensive research on hot tubs because i was in the market. i dont want to slam thermospa but be careful. check out www.spababes.com . check out the bulletin board. just like this site but for hot tubs. i personally like sundance,hotspring and sweetwater tubs. most important to me was jet placement, its easy to get caught up in the bells and whistles but basic tubs are very good with proper jet placement and less expensive. also make sure you wet test any reputable dealer will encourage this. good luck


Thanks for the heads up on the web site.  Great site for info.  Thanks also to NLITTLE, yes we have a local HotSprings dealer which means local parts if needed.  Course on another forum they said HS had the most leak complaints and hardest to fix.  Who knows?  And yes Burntime TS is not cheap.  They tell you on the phone that they start at $4thou but when the salesperson visits he says no they start at $6 and up, way up.  Ya got to love it.   We are still on the fence.  May just go to an indoor whirlpool bath tub or fix the heater on our hot tub which is almost 20 years old but is 500 gal; a lot of water to keep warm for only two people.  Again, many thanks.  I'll keep you posted.  Be safe.
Ed
Thanks Pilot, I just read your post.  That's interesting.  I'll check out the Tiger River brand.  A friend just bought a ht from Home Depot at a good price but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## woolybugger141 (Oct 2, 2009)

a finnish sauna would be a nice addition too. looking at them for my next purchase


----------



## m0jumb0 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Snorkel Stove Company.  My parents have had one for 15 years and it's fantastic.

Wood-fired hot tubs


----------



## stejus (Oct 2, 2009)

Be careful with ThermoSpa's. They put a lot of money in marketing and cool looking features, but sub par pumps, shell and insulation. Not very good on warranty issues from what I heard. We went with a HotSprings Vista and it's going on it's 5th year. I had a remote control panel go on me, but that's it. They came out and replaced it. They come with a great warranty as well.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 2, 2009)

Is the Big "E" still going on? We bought ours there about ten years ago.  We had a chance to compare the different brands and the have some pretty good show specials as well.  We went with a tub from Aquarius. So far so good. We went through two electric heaters and one cover so far. Of course I've since converted it to run off the boiler.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies guys.  I can't believe it's so hard to get info on something that starts at $6thou and up.  They all look great till you go on the parts forums.  Of course you never hear from those who don't have problems.  I just traded my Dodge dually because they split hairs on the warrantee.  Covered all the four wheel drivetrain but not the hubs which ,of course are part of the front axel which is covered.  $900+ for hubs plus both sets of ball joints.  31thou miles used as a car.  And they could care less.  Now driving a new Tacoma and very happy.  Sorry I digrest but I'm pi.. off with capitalism, customer be damned.
Ed


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2009)

My wife and I have had a Caldera spa for the past five or six years . . . we had one pump go a year or so in and it was replaced free of charge. No other issues since that one pump . . . all I can think is that it was one defective pump.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 5, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> My wife and I have had a Caldera spa for the past five or six years . . . we had one pump go a year or so in and it was replaced free of charge. No other issues since that one pump . . . all I can think is that it was one defective pump.


Thanks firefighterjake.  My wife is starting to think that maybe I should try and fix our old tub instead of a spanking new one.  If I wait long enough it will be to cold for anything!! Be safe.
Ed


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought a M-Spa from walmart online for 400 bucks and i have to say it has more than meet every expectation for an enjoyable spa. It is a bubble spa and it is all in a box, you open it read then plug it in and it inflates itself. Check the link below and enjoy, i use ours every night and for the 400 bucks i spent i would say it is a true winner.  check our the link below.. This will save you thousands and if you want to put it away then drain and deflate and store. Too many people buy 8k spas and then never use them. this one you will use often. I have pics of the one i have set up on my back deck if you want pics let me know

http://the-mspa.com/mspa/cn/Accessories/index.asp


----------



## webbie (Oct 5, 2009)

We have a Hot Springs and like it a lot.
More importantly, the company has really stood behind their warranty...which I think is five years.  No charges for parts or labor so far.


----------

